# Michigan Trappers



## hepy15 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi 
Do any of you michigan trappers no if you can set your trap in public woods, or should i just keep putting it on my property. ( i have a havahart and plan on catching animals for fun and just letting them go)


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Trapping state land in Michigan is legal, but releasing caught animals is not. It is illegal to release an animal once it has been caught, no matter what style of trap used. How about doing a public service and harvest these animals?


----------



## TrapperKD (Mar 26, 2007)

Read your regulations. You can access the Michigan trapping regs here-- http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10880---,00.html


----------

